# GT: Game 62 - Clippers vs T'Wolves



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clippers 36-25 vs Minnesota TimberWolves 26-36

Where: Staples Center, Los Angeles
When: March 13th; 7:30 PM PST; 10:30 PM EST
LA Media: Fox Sports Net West 2 with Ralph Lawler and Mike Smith; KTLK AM 1150 with Matt Pinto

Projected Starting Units:







VS








Sam Cassell  vs Marcus Banks
17.6 Points   8.8 Points
3.8 Rebounds  1.9 Rebounds
6.5 Assists  3.0 Assists








VS








Cuttino Mobley vs Trenton Hassell
16.1 Points   9.5 Points
4.5 Rebounds   2.7 Rebounds
3.3 Assists 2.5 Assists








VS








Quinton Ross  vs Ricky Davis
5.1 Points  19.5 Points
2.9 Rebounds 4.6 Rebounds
1.4 Assists   4.9 Assists

MatchUp Of The Day: 







VS








Elton Brand  vs Kevin Garnett  
25.6 Points  21.8 Points 
10.1 Rebounds   12.3 Rebounds 
2.8 Assists  4.2 Assists 
2.66 Blocks   1.35 Blocks 








VS








Chris Kaman  vs  Mark Blount  
11.5 Points   11.2 Points  
9.2 Rebounds   4.3 Rebounds  
1.0 Assists  1.4 Assists  

Q's Key To The Games:
1) Stop Clipper Killer Ricky Davis with Q. Ross.
2) Attack the paint and get KG in foul trouble.
3) Get Vladi more outside looks.

Q's Prediction: Clippers win 99-87*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers should win this one with ease. The Wolves have been spirling down for quite some time now. The Clippers should and will take advantage of this.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Nothing is ever easy when Ricky Davis is in the opposing lineup against the Clips.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Can we trade Maggz for Davis then?


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

jcwla said:


> Nothing is ever easy when Ricky Davis is in the opposing lineup against the Clips.


Seriously. Hopefully Ross can shut him down.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

You guys should win this pretty easy. We suck and you guys are a tough tough team especially once Maggette is in full swing.Good luck.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I wonder if Ross will be on Ricky or if he will guard Marcus Banks becuase that guy is very quick and a good penetrator, and that's how the Bulls killed the Clips in LA. I think Mobley should start on Ricky and Cassell on Hassell.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

moss_is_1 said:


> You guys should win this pretty easy. We suck and you guys are a tough tough team especially once Maggette is in full swing.Good luck.


Last time fans of another team guaranteed us a win it was the Utah Jazz, and we lost  

Good luck to you too. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

If I get lucky I might be able to catch the closing minutes. If I do, it better be a big margin with the Clippers leading. Go Clips!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

squeemu said:


> Last time fans of another team guaranteed us a win it was the Utah Jazz, and we lost
> 
> Good luck to you too. :biggrin:


lol, who says i didnt know that? :biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Man Cmon they are not making shots 

we need to jump on them!!!!


:curse:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Stop turning it over damnit

8-10


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damnit the Clippers are damn playing like they have against the Wolves in past season

HORRIBLE!!!!

CMON !!!!

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


we need to convert on the offensive end damnit


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley misses a three, we need Radman in their, he can hit his shots.

Davis picks up a loose ball foul which is great news for Clipper fans.

Kaman shooting two, gets a bounce on the first and swooshes the second. 22-23 Minny's Up with 1:35 left in the 1st Quarter.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DAMN. Kaman takes the steal and goes in and misses, Shaggy needs to dunk it or do his patented behind the back pass.

Maggs misses, begging for the foul.


3 Seconds against Minnestoa, 57 seconds left in the first Q.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggette gets to the line and swoosh's both FT's. Clips taket he lead 24-23 with 47.1 left in the First Quarter.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clipper killer Ricky Davis misses.

Kickball, Clippers retain possession with 24.4 left in the first.

Kaman misses with the left hand and Mobley keeps it alive, Sam penetrates and misses . . Cat can't get the board and the first Q is over. 24-23 

Kaman has 10/7 though.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Maggette gets his first dunk (since returning). :clap: :cheers:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the TWolves ****ing suck

and we are playing down to their dman level 

**** 


we are not making anything 

and what is Corey doing taking shots????

Sam has to take some more shots dmanit or something


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

that stupid *** Posession by the T Wolves that Ricky Davis beat the clock with a fadeaway...


that summed it all up....i think its gonna be that kinda night


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

why is it that we always play like **** against the WOLVES?????

????? 

?!!!!
like every year dmanit 


i dont know how we have won 2 this year against them


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

I've got a bad feeling about this one. :curse:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

76-75 clips down by one.
Brand finally gets past 10 points.

Garnett hits a free throw.

Kaman dunks it to tie it up. 77-77


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

RADMAN for 3!!! :banana:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Great shot Radman! :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

It's Crunch time!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Blah!

Jaric is a future clipper killer...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

This game may rest on kaman's free throws. It's hard to believe that Brand has yet to shoot a single free throw.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Kaman = Dominant center?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

It's... almost over... almost!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Ross with the steal and a layup! :clap:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Dunleavy is really keeping the Sonics on edge, keeps putting in and taking out players.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Ross finishes em off!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

If it comes down to a free throw shooting contest, the Clippers have sealed it.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

What, mobley missed 2 free throws!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Minnesota uses their last time out.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

YES offensive foul on garnett before they inbound the ball!! :clap: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Dunleavy is really putting in and taking out Radman.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Maggette had a good game.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Clips win 95-87.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers win!

I caught the last 40 seconds of the geme. MONSTER game by Kaman. Glad to see that they won.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Kaman 24 points, 23 rebounds, 4 steals (career high steals)
Holy crap! 
:mob: :djparty: :allhail:


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

great game by kaman. remember earlier in the season when everyone was flaming on kaman how he didnt really box out and wasnt a strong rebounder. now it seems like he evolved. also, did everyone notice how brand and garnett cancelled each other out? it felt like there was just 4 people on court.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

cadarn said:


> Kaman 24 points, 23 rebounds, 4 steals (career high in steals)


 dont forget his 3 blocks..lol


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Kaman was a beast tonight and played a HUGE role in this W.

Livingston showed his potential in the 4th quarter with a few steals, rebounds, and some very pretty assists. Livingston did a good job on defense again and looks solid overall. He needs to do a better job finishing his drives to the basket, he missed a few easy layups and 5 footers.

Maggs also gave us a nice lift off the bench tonight with 15.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Also congrat to Dunleavy for getting his 500th career win. I think it was mentioned that only 25 coaches have 500 or more.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Have to agree with Mike Smith... Clips didn't play at 100% and were fortunate to face a team lacking confidence. Nonetheless a win's a win. :biggrin:


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Man, the Clippers keep losing games because of Kaman. It's too bad he's back in the lineup. :angel:


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Also, is that the lowest point total by Brand this season?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Not an impressive win by any standards, besides Kaman's game, Clips played pretty bad. 

Then again, a win is a win and now time to take about 30 minutes to make the Suns game thread


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

damn missed the game...

I'm checking the box scores and EB had 0 FTA ?! What gives?
and Kaman 10-12 from the line? !!!!

Radman was really really off (1-6 from the field)... bad night?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Radman didnt play that well but he did hit a big 3 pointer in the 4th quarter.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

excellent 37th win. i would say we're pretty much playoff locks, so imma raise the bar a lil higher for hte last 20 games.


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

It is good to see that Livi is getting his confidence back and that he is improving at both ends of the court.

It is nice to see him drive past his man which is something that he is starting to do more of. I think that Dunleavy should set up more plays where the team can setup picks for him and get him to go to the basket which he can do easily with is speed. I think that he is on schedule so far. Also I also notice that Dun is leaving shaun out in the court more which is great experience for him. :banana: :banana: :banana: 


Also he is doing a great job on the defensive side along with Ross. Between the two of them they are making the opposing players work harder for their points. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

